# Trouble going to wee 38 weeks pregnant ??



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi ya

Im 38 weeks pregnant and for the last week or so it feels like my wee is being restricted, when i sit on the toliet i have a little bit of wee that comes out then i get a pain like more wants to come but its being restricted so i have to lean forward on the toliet and then the rest seems to come or i have to squeeze like u do when ur doing ur pelvis floor musels and the rest comes. I also get a period pain feeling after that lasts about 5 mins, all my urine samples have been clear and im not getting any stinging so i dont think its that.

My question is could the babies head be in the way it was 1/5 in the pelvis at 34 weeks so could baby be engaged is this why my wee is being restricted.?? Its worrying me a little just incase something is wrong? Any advice x

Thanks so much once again xx
shye xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

it does sound like your babys head is causing a bit of trouble to your bladder.

You are doing the right thing as you need to empty your bladder each time you go to the loo. As long as your samples are negative to infection, then things sound fine.

Speak to your midwife if you are still worried, she can always dip stick your urine again, just to be sure

Take care x


----------

